# Atlas lead screw replacement.



## iron man (Sep 29, 2013)

I just received my new acme thread from Roton I machined one end for about 4" till the threads where gone. I then took a piece of 7/8 stress proof shaft and bored it slightly smaller. I then heated up the stress proof shaft untill it expanded enough to slip over the now machined threaded shaft after it cooled you would have to machine it to get it to come off but to be safe I drilled and reamed for a tapered pin. I then machined the whole thing down to the proper dimensions. I will now cut off the screw to the proper length and machine the other end.

 I will then make up a jig so I can cut the keyway the full length I will keep you updated. Ray


----------



## aforsman (Sep 29, 2013)

Sweet.  Did you ever figure out how to cut such a long keyway?

Allen


----------



## iron man (Sep 30, 2013)

I am working on that now I will post my idea once I know it works.


----------



## iron man (Dec 8, 2013)

Someone asked about making a new lead screw for their Atlas.  Here is that article as well. Ray


----------



## HarryG (Feb 12, 2014)

iron man said:


> Some asked about making a new lead screw for there Atlas here is that article as well. Ray



Can't find/read the article.....:help:


----------



## iron man (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...y-for-an-Atlas-lead-screw?p=164094#post164094


----------



## jrkorman (Oct 23, 2018)

iron man said:


> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...y-for-an-Atlas-lead-screw?p=164094#post164094



New link, as old link is no longer any good.

Cutting a key for an Atlas lead screw


----------



## cdhknives (Oct 30, 2018)

I sure wish I could figure out a way to cut the keyway without a mill...don't have one...somewhere i saw a source for ACME rod with a keyway but never found it again.


----------

